# Lyft deactivated me based on lying pax



## Andre453 (Apr 13, 2017)

195 rides given on Lyft so far, 4.86 average rating. Lots of tip money and compliments from Pax.
But Lyft yesterday deactivated me as a driver. Why? Because some a-hole pax apparently called the "concerns" hotline and said I "attempted to ask for cash" at the beginning of a ride.
Totally NOT TRUE. This absolutely did not happen, would not happen. 
But how do I prove a negative? I vehemently denied the allegation and asked Lyft ops for any proof, more detail, etc etc.
No response yet. Meantime, I'm deactivated, can't go out and earn.
So, basically, if some crazy prick out there just wants to call that hotline and make up s*** about you, they'll just take them at their word and deactivate you. Great system.
Beware out there people. You're just one crank call away from losing your job.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Yep, why you never finance a car to do rideshare.


----------



## Andre453 (Apr 13, 2017)

LAuberX said:


> Yep, why you never finance a car to do rideshare.


Mine has been paid off for two years but still. Screw it. If those are the kind of people above you, I don't want to work with them. Their loss. Money wasn't good enough anyway.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Andre453 said:


> 195 rides given on Lyft so far, 4.86 average rating. Lots of tip money and compliments from Pax.
> But Lyft yesterday deactivated me as a driver. Why? Because some a-hole pax apparently called the "concerns" hotline and said I "attempted to ask for cash" at the beginning of a ride.
> Totally NOT TRUE. This absolutely did not happen, would not happen.
> But how do I prove a negative? I vehemently denied the allegation and asked Lyft ops for any proof, more detail, etc etc.
> ...


Any idea which rider complained? Any idea why one of your rider's would be pissed at you? Any arguments? Disagreements? From what other people have posted, if you go to the green light hub and argue your position you will be reactivated


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR (Oct 13, 2015)

Andre453 said:


> 195 rides given on Lyft so far, 4.86 average rating. Lots of tip money and compliments from Pax.
> But Lyft yesterday deactivated me as a driver. Why? Because some a-hole pax apparently called the "concerns" hotline and said I "attempted to ask for cash" at the beginning of a ride.
> Totally NOT TRUE. This absolutely did not happen, would not happen.
> But how do I prove a negative? I vehemently denied the allegation and asked Lyft ops for any proof, more detail, etc etc.
> ...


Screw them. Go out and just pick up folks for cash and keep 100% to yourself.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

twerkyo.....UBERRRRR said:


> Screw them. Go out and just pick up folks for cash and keep 100% to yourself.


Lol


----------



## Andre453 (Apr 13, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Any idea which rider complained? Any idea why one of your rider's would be pissed at you? Any arguments? Disagreements? From what other people have posted, if you go to the green light hub and argue your position you will be reactivated


No idea who the pax is that complained. There was a pax that was having an argument with his g/f in my car, told me to stop the ride and let them out after one block. He tried to give me a cash tip but I said it's ok. He got charged the full ride even though we only went one block. But I never took any cash or asked for any. Maybe the guy got pissed at the $12 fare even though he stopped the ride early and called the hotline to "get even?" My only guess.



Andre453 said:


> No idea who the pax is that complained. There was a pax that was having an argument with his g/f in my car, told me to stop the ride and let them out after one block. He tried to give me a cash tip but I said it's ok. He got charged the full ride even though we only went one block. But I never took any cash or asked for any. Maybe the guy got pissed at the $12 fare even though he stopped the ride early and called the hotline to "get even?" My only guess.


Maybe he thought the cash he wanted to give me would mean there would be no charge for the ride? But the app did that, not me. So he gets mad, calls the hotline and makes up some shit to get his $12 back.
Super job Lyft. You believe crazy liar pax one time over a driver with no previous stuff and a great rating.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

This is LyftSANE!


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

A dash cam would have gotten you reinstated. A lesson for others. Always protect yourself.


----------



## Orange president (Mar 25, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Any idea which rider complained? Any idea why one of your rider's would be pissed at you? Any arguments? Disagreements? From what other people have posted, if you go to the green light hub and argue your position you will be reactivated


Only Uber has green light hub. Lyft has mentors.


----------



## Andre453 (Apr 13, 2017)

Orange president said:


> Only Uber has green light hub. Lyft has mentors.


I was reinstated.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Andre453 said:


> I was reinstated.


Good for you. The world is in balance again.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Andre453 said:


> I was reinstated.


Glad to hear that. Keep up the good work and for goodness sakes, get a dash camera, even if it doesn't work it does change people's behaviors. A good one will set you back maybe 100-150 bucks a great one 300+, will be the best investment of your life as RideShare driver.


----------



## Andre453 (Apr 13, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Good for you. The world is in balance again.


They investigated and saw that, indeed, this pax was/is full of shit.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Andre453 said:


> They investigated and saw that, indeed, this pax was/is full of shit.


What did they say? Did tjey admit you were falsely accused or was there simply not enough evidence to prove you did?


----------



## Orange president (Mar 25, 2017)

Andre453 said:


> I was reinstated.


Good for you.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

LAuberX said:


> Yep, why you never finance a car to do rideshare.


And you never if you can help it make this gig a career or depend on it as your full-time living.



Andre453 said:


> Mine has been paid off for two years but still. Screw it. If those are the kind of people above you, I don't want to work with them. Their loss. Money wasn't good enough anyway.


 Lyft is no different than uber and the money is pennies no matter what company you drive for.



Andre453 said:


> I was reinstated.


 You shouldn't been deactivated in the first place, I never under estimate any of these cheap a$$ bottom feeder passengers.


----------



## EthiopianFemalePax (Jun 19, 2017)

Over 4000 rides with lyft and two years. Most weeks above 4.8, closed a week one time below 4.6 many many many months before firing. Received deactivation email with no explanation due to an alleged "critical safety incident ". Was told there is no appeal . Lyft is no better than Uber. If you fall for the pink marketing you are a fool. I suggest drivers to use both platforms as a hedge against deactivation, but do absolutely nothing to promote the brand of these shitty companies. Protect your rating at all costs. The real reason I was deactivated ? Qualified for power driver 20 percent all but maybe 3-4 weeks of all the time I worked for lyft


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

EthiopianFemalePax said:


> Over 4000 rides with lyft and two years. Most weeks above 4.8, closed a week one time below 4.6 many many many months before firing. Received deactivation email with no explanation due to an alleged "critical safety incident ". Was told there is no appeal . Lyft is no better than Uber. If you fall for the pink marketing you are a fool. I suggest drivers to use both platforms as a hedge against deactivation, but do absolutely nothing to promote the brand of these shitty companies. Protect your rating at all costs. The real reason I was deactivated ? Qualified for power driver 20 percent all but maybe 3-4 weeks of all the time I worked for lyft


You have to keep emailing them and go to green light hub. Any idea who may have complained? Any arguments?


----------



## Andre453 (Apr 13, 2017)

EthiopianFemalePax said:


> Over 4000 rides with lyft and two years. Most weeks above 4.8, closed a week one time below 4.6 many many many months before firing. Received deactivation email with no explanation due to an alleged "critical safety incident ". Was told there is no appeal . Lyft is no better than Uber. If you fall for the pink marketing you are a fool. I suggest drivers to use both platforms as a hedge against deactivation, but do absolutely nothing to promote the brand of these shitty companies. Protect your rating at all costs. The real reason I was deactivated ? Qualified for power driver 20 percent all but maybe 3-4 weeks of all the time I worked for lyft


Jesus, really? What the hell happened? What do you think it is that they think happened? If true, this is awful of Lyft.


----------



## EthiopianFemalePax (Jun 19, 2017)

Andre453 said:


> Jesus, really? What the hell happened? What do you think it is that they think happened? If true, this is awful of Lyft.


During my whole time at lyft I only had two " boo boos" that I was warned about . Neither were safety related only pissing off a customer. A few months before this happened I kicked out the only person I ever had to stop a ride to kick out. I never received any nasty gram about this incident. The deal here was this was some demonCRAT big shot or so she made herself out to be (this was I think late in the primaries). She was treating the doorman at the hotel and then me like a total ass , so I gave her the golden boot right on the mall. Imagine that, big city liberals treating working people like shit? Anyway she got her just desserts cause she obviously had the lesbian hots for Hillary. There was no reason given for deactivation, I emailed many times but they never would provide one


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

You must be a very new driver for them to rape you like this at the word of some other gapist.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

If Lyft was smart they would give out at the very very least, one warning. I just don't understand why they want to have to keep kicking out sign up bonuses instead of focusing on keeping the drivers they have.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

EthiopianFemalePax said:


> During my whole time at lyft I only had two " boo boos" that I was warned about . Neither were safety related only pissing off a customer. A few months before this happened I kicked out the only person I ever had to stop a ride to kick out. I never received any nasty gram about this incident. The deal here was this was some demonCRAT big shot or so she made herself out to be (this was I think late in the primaries). She was treating the doorman at the hotel and then me like a total ass , so I gave her the golden boot right on the mall. Imagine that, big city liberals treating working people like shit? Anyway she got her just desserts cause she obviously had the lesbian hots for Hillary. There was no reason given for deactivation, I emailed many times but they never would provide one


Email support and say you're a red-blooded American, lifelong Republican & in the name of John Wayne you DEMAND they reinstate you post haste.


----------



## byefeliciabye (Jul 7, 2017)

Andre453 said:


> 195 rides given on Lyft so far, 4.86 average rating. Lots of tip money and compliments from Pax.
> But Lyft yesterday deactivated me as a driver. Why? Because some a-hole pax apparently called the "concerns" hotline and said I "attempted to ask for cash" at the beginning of a ride.
> Totally NOT TRUE. This absolutely did not happen, would not happen.
> But how do I prove a negative? I vehemently denied the allegation and asked Lyft ops for any proof, more detail, etc etc.
> ...


lyft is extremely shady


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

Andre453 said:


> I was reinstated.


You are going to continue to drive for LYFT after experiencing this ?


----------



## Matt's your driver (Nov 24, 2016)

Drive for Uber!
Duh!


----------

